# Loading IPAQ Themes onto PC



## theMusicMan (Oct 7, 2001)

Hi Folks

I have a W2K machine that I have downloaded some Ipaq themes onto and wish to set them up on the Ipaq. How do I do this? Where do I copy the these to on the Ipaq?

Any ideas....

John


----------



## theMusicMan (Oct 7, 2001)

Apologies - posted in wrong thread. Will ask for it to be moved....

J


----------

